# Cat Nicknames: Common or Whacked Out?



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Am I completely nuts, or do you all have lots of strange nicknames for your cats, too? I once read a Hungarian proverb that says, "a loved child has many names;" I figure that loved cats, do too. Here's a sample of my kitties' weird nicknames:

OK: O-Pie, O-Muzzle, Tiny Tiny Pie, Most Precious Black and White, Precious BWK, Mr. Pink and Black Pads, etc, etc

Clementine: Clem, Meeze, Little Meeze, Blue Meeze, Blue Girl, Meezey Weezey, Weeze, Siam I Am, etc

God bless their souls, my cats who've crossed the Rainbow Bridge were:

Catastrophe: Tassy, Tassy Woo, etc

Ophelia: Ophelia Mitten, O-Mitten, Kneady Calico, Miss Purrypot, etc

Priscilla: Cilla, Burzilla, Zilla Mitten, Precious Cali-Torte, etc.

Am I just nuts? Some people (non-cat people) have really looked at me like I've lost it if they've heard me addressing the cats by their various nicknames. Oh, well, both the cats and I are quite happy in our insanity if so! Purrs,


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lots of nicknames here.

Called a horse Chiquita Banana. Her name was Dulcinea.

Kitties:
Malibu: Mallie, her Irish name: O'Mallie, Ma-bu, Balimu
Fabarette: Squirrely-Jo, Squirrely, Swirley, Swirls, Booger-nose (she has a spot)
Finian: Marmalade, Marmy, Marms, Mar-Mar, Maramel (like caramel), Mer-Mer
LuckyDuck: Duck, DuckyLuck, Louie, LuckyLou, Louie-Louie-oh-baby-the-way-I-go-ya-ya-ya-ya
BooBoo: Boobster, Boobsie, Babaloo
Shasta: Sasa, Sasafrassa, Frazzle, Frazzle Razzle,
Silver: Mousie, Sil, Mouse-Mouse, Mousie-moo, Sil-Mouse, Sister
Shadow: Sssadow, Mi Gata de Sombra, Sombra Negra

RB kitties:
_The Wanderer_: Vanya (I don't know why...it sounded Russian and he was a spotted russian blue color w/ white)
_Toby_: Monkey-tail, Tickle-toes, Brother
_Monze_: Mister, Monze-Monze (pronounced mawns), English cat (tall and thin)
_Reilly_: Fly-Reilly, Rei-Guy, My-Rei-Guy, My-My-My, Freckle-puss, Freckle-face (he had freckles all over his mouth, nose and eye lines)
_Blaze_: Bugaboo, Buggles
_Oscar_: Mmroska, Mroska-Roska, The Grouch


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Some nicknames here, too-
Arianwen - Arian, Tiger, ShadowHunter, Princess, *whistle* (she comes to a certain whistle, too, guess that counts as a nickname  )

most recent Bridge Kitties:
Samwise - Sam, SamSam, SamIAm, Leopard Cat
Rusty - Russ, RussRuss
Velvet - Velveeta, Cheese Cat, Little Flashlight Eyes, Prodigal Kitty (that's a long story)


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Let's see, The one's who have nicknames-

Sage- Sagesage, Save-Save(sort of baby talking his name) My mom calls him Brontosaurus Cat because he's so big. And he responds to it!
Cow Cat- Cowy, Cow Cow
Felix-Fewix
Mizzit- Mivvit, Mivvit-Mivvet, MizzitMizzitMizzit! (She gets sooo excited when you say her name 3 times really fast.)
Nala-NalaNalaNala, NawaNawa.
Kestrel-Kes, Nala2(Nala was her previous name)


----------



## cat servant (Jan 31, 2008)

ok a few nicknames:
Paws= Mrs blackfeet, pawsie, the pawster

Jess= jessykins, black magic, jester 

Harley= harleywoodles, harleypup(he thinks he's a dog) , Lk (lion king) 
fluffykins

Oh I could go on but there are soo many.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Zaq: Zaq-wack, Old Man, Cripple, Zaq-ka-reeeeee, Zaq-kitty, various baby-talk names that make no sense

Penelope: Pen-a-lope, Penner, B$*#&, Princess, The Queen, That One, The Other Girlfriend (she is in love with my SO, and I think wants me dead), bad girl! She also may think "STOP IT" is her nickname.. haha

Jasper: Stinky, Trouble, Weirdo, Pug Nose, CrookedTail, CurlyTail, I also employ the "YOUR Cat" when refering to him to the SO. 

Elliot: Little one, Gimpy, PegLeg, Elliot-the-elephant, ButtFace (his favourite game! Lets see how close we can get our bum to moms nose before she complains) various baby-talk names that make no sense


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses! Now I don't feel quite so nuts over all of my kitties' nicknames! The more I think about it, the more nicknames I remember. The strangest one, to date, belonged to my precious, precious Priscilla (God bless her sweet, gentle, loving soul), my fiercely beloved Tortioseshell Calico. She answered to "Prisyllabub;" also "Bub." My mom actually (who likes to make that dessert) gave her that nickname. Sweet name for a sweet kitty. Purrs,


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Rotten= Most Loved, Rottenmost, Kittenmost, Smallest, Ratten, Rattencat, Beautiful, Gorgeous, Loved One, Fiend, Vicious Beast, Smallestmost Loved One...any variations thereof  I'm sure by now she responds to "NOOOO!!! Don't do THAT!!!!"


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

*my kitty nicknames*

SUKI: Mooks, Suki pooks, Suki mooky, angel cake, boo, baby cat, nooky pooks, pookie, snooky, fur baby.

******: sparkles, ****** tights, smell cat, peanut, cone head, nice little old cat. 

My rainbow bridge cats:

Oscar: oscar bosker, baby guy, little mate, itchy scratch, tinker puss, tiger boy.

Bertie: strangley had no nicknames, i think his name was silly enough!!.


----------



## deglorious (Jan 11, 2008)

My cats have had the following names:

Kitty: Kitty, River cat
Ginger: Spice Kitty, Ginge
Cosita: Cochita
Pepper: Pepper, Mepper, Meps
Kiki: Keeks, Big Bloat
Cookie: Kooku, Kooquina, Kooksie,Kooks
Oreo: cookie
Charlie: Chuck, Chuck Chuck, Chuck Roast, Chuckie, Chuckie Poo, Carlos, Carlangos

This was a fun thread!

Deglorious


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Willis - Willy D, Willinator, Willis Diller, Fluffy boy, Fluffer 
Chester - Chester Copperpot, Filthy McChester, Naughty Kitten, Psycho and a few expletives that I cannot write here


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Lets see:

Miss Chloe: MC, Little Bit, Sweet Pea, Lil Bitty Cat, Pain in the butt cat.

Willie: Wilson, The Wilsonater, Pain in the @#$, #$ithead, Willie Pooh, Monster Cat, Fat Cat.

Buddy: Sweet Boy, Pretty Boy, Bud-Ro, Lil Buddy


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

My Kit also goes by:

Kit-Kat
Sugar-puss
Puss-puss
Sour-puss (when she pouts)
Dumpling
Sugar dumpling
My Little Tortellini
My little Panini (when she lies tin the sun and her fur gets really warm)
Meow-meow
Princess (when she wants something)
Queen (when she gets really demanding)
Femm-fatàl (when she on the prowl)


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

harry said:


> Lets see:
> 
> Miss Chloe: MC, Little Bit, Sweet Pea, Lil Bitty Cat, Pain in the butt cat.
> 
> ...


My wife informed me that I forgot a few more names:

Miss Chloe: Pretty Girl

Willie: Zen Willie (she gave him that name because we have to feed Buddy separately from the other two and Willie is so patient while waiting, my wife says he is practicing his patience.)

Buddy: Paw Sticker (another name my wife came up with. while using the cat door to go to the patio Buddy sticks his front two paws in first while the other two just use their heads)


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more cat nicknames I remember:

OK is also "Pot Pie," "Mr. Pot Pie," and "Kitten Pot Pie" (don't ask), plus "O-Muzzle" and "CherriO;"

Clementine is also "Oh My Darling Clementine" and "Teasy Weezey" (again, don't ask).

Glad to hear that my cats are in good company with all of their super-weird nicknames! Purrs,


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kobi: Big Man, Handsome & Studly Man, Chicken Man, Baby Boy, Monster

Holly: Holly Jolly, Holly Belly Button, Fuzzy Butt, Green Eyed Monster, Trouble 

Maggie: Mag-a-boo, Mags, Magooey Looie, and of course Doodlebug

And they all get called the usual Honey, Baby, Sweetie, Cutie etc.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is Kobi the kitty you had to call him 'handsome' in order to get him to respond to you? If so, I always liked that story.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup...had to call him Handsome and Studly and still do :lol:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

hee hee...

I've got:

Kitty: Pretty Kitty, Pretty Princess, Prinny, Pinny, Tuna pants...

Thomas: Tom...good grief, is that it? No wait....Tommers, Thomas (pronouncing it Toemas)....umm...that's about it, except I also call him my "Good Puppy". (I always say he's a bad cat, but a good puppy).

Tre: Tremus, Mere-Tre (as in Come here Tre),  That's about it for Tre

Kota: Koya, Koyo, Ko

I need to think of more nicenames for my boys!


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute nicknames everyone!

Right now our are:

Isaac: kitty Isaac, kitty kitty - how 'original' eh?

Gibson: Mr. Gibson, Mel Gibson, Mel, Gibb Gibb, Gibby, Big Big or King of the couch


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby is often called things like cutie or sweetie pie. And fatty catty (I know - Mummy should hang her head in shame ...  ). The ginger terror, ginger monster, furry one, button (my brothers pet name for him), little toerag (when he is naughty), the Tobster, catpig ..

But most of the time he is just called Tobe. I only ever call him Toby when I need to know where he is - he usually comes running when I call him by his full name.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> LuckyDuck: .... Louie-Louie-oh-baby-the-way-I-go-ya-ya-ya-ya


What? :lol: Thats so funny :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

melysion said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck: .... Louie-Louie-oh-baby-the-way-I-go-ya-ya-ya-ya
> ...


Ha!  ...you should hear me _sing_ it... 

*"Louie, Louie", by The Kingsmen:*

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Fine little girl she waits for me 
Me catch a ship for cross the sea
Me sail the ship all alone
Me never think me make it home

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Three nights and days me sail the sea
Me think of girl constantly
On the ship I dream she there
I smell the rose in her hair

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Me see Jamaica moon above
It won't be long, me see my love
I take her in my arms and then
Me tell her I leave again

Oh, Louie, Louie...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh...and I forgot my neighbor's name for Kobi....Meatball. Fits perfectly.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee was Charlee-Girl, but because she does this all the time now (and it's the cutest sound ever), I call Charlee "Triller" then sometimes break into a very, _very_ bad rendition of the song "Thriller." I think someone else here does that, too. I thought it was Heidi, but it wasn't on her list...

Cleo is Mocha, Mocha Latte, Good Girl (only at bedtime), and Stinky Butt (poor long-haired kitties!)

Cinderella is Baby, Miss Thang, Diva

Cali is Caliopia, which means nothing, I just like it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It was me! I did it with Rei-guy and Toby. They were my Trill-buddies.

I don't think I ever called them 'triller' as a name, but I did sing it to them. Badly...I just can't carry a tune in a bucket!

'Cause this is Triller! Triller night! ...and no ones gonna save you from the beast about to strike, now this is Triller! Whoo-Hooo! Triller night, inside a chiller, killer, triller toniiii-iii-iiight!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> melysion said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Heidi n Q":11d746lq]
> ...


Ha!  ...you should hear me _sing_ it... 

*"Louie, Louie", by The Kingsmen:*

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Fine little girl she waits for me 
Me catch a ship for cross the sea
Me sail the ship all alone
Me never think me make it home

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Three nights and days me sail the sea
Me think of girl constantly
On the ship I dream she there
I smell the rose in her hair

Louie, Louie, me gotta go
Louie, Louie, me gotta go

Me see Jamaica moon above
It won't be long, me see my love
I take her in my arms and then
Me tell her I leave again

Oh, Louie, Louie...[/quote:11d746lq]

Hey thanks! One of my favorite songs in the world is "Brandy, you're a fine girl" and this finally reminded me to download it! I only hear it a couple times a year on the radio! Thanks for posting this song!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Where to begin...

Normally: CatFace, MeowFace, PawFace (but usually just "The Face"). I have no idea how this started, but "Face" is her second name now. Puddin' Paws, Paddle Paws, Muffin-Head, Miz Meow, Hoss, Flatcat, Mooch (during meals), Hoover (at dinnertime) Load (during lap-time), Sumpter-Numpter, Assumpta-A'somethin'. The techs in my vet's office call her Exorcist-Kitty (I think this is affectionate, but they might be serious here).

At 5AM: Meathead, Wingnut, and #*&(#$(@!!!!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

So, i realize this is a dead post...but I had thought i had posted in it!!! I just had to add my nicknames!

Jitzu: Pretty girl, first kitty, The 'zu (my bfs little brother...*sighs*), Devil cat, demon cat, cuddle bug (me only, lol)

Torrier: Torri (pretty well her name), Torri-dora, Fluff cat, fuzz butt, monster, baby (no, jitzu does not get called baby...she glares if you do, lol)

Doran: Monkey, brat cat (by the bf...justifiably most times), twerp, cuddle muffin, mumma's baby, puppy (he is a puppy..)

And the little foster kitten i was trying so hard no to name gets called Fuzz muffin...lol Oh well, at least he's cute so it'll make up for his dumb name. (that he answers to at 5 weeks...oops)


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Four Legged Furry friends: 
Scooter = Scooter pooter, Scoots
Freak = Freaky, Freaky Deaky
Charlie = Honey, sweetie, big boy, charles and I think he thinks his name is "NO"

Lizards: 
Albert - Fat Albert
Azreal - Azzy
Liono - Fatty and Silly

Husband = CHILD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You may end up calling that Big Boy "Charles in Charge!"


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

marie73 said:


> You may end up calling that Big Boy "Charles in Charge!"


He is a total snuggle bug !!! Sits on my lap licking my arm and hand ... He definately has my heart ! I'm so glad we decided to add him to our family!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad things worked out.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Peggy: Pegs, Pegleg, PeggyPie, Maggie (Short for magpie), Cow (she looks like a cow), Little horror and Whiskers (hers are IMPRESSIVE). Others include Little Miss greedy, fishface (she once nuzzled me with a bit of fish stuck to her nose - nice), Hitler (black markings on her face make it look like she has the Hitler 'tasch and hairstyle), and Emocat (for the same reason).


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Major Tom: Tom, TomTom, TomTom (high hat!), Mister Kicky-feets, Underfoots, Buddy, Mister Blinky, Winkydinks, Slinkydinks

Randy: RandyPanda, Pandabears, Meatloaf, Jealous, Doodle, Doodlebug, Doodlebutt, Pufferpants, Bossy, Puppydog

Both cats are occasionally called: Mister Helper VonHelpington, Brother, Bruvver and Goodboy!


When my mom was a little girl, she had a cat (black) that she named Inky, but it's name eventually morphed into Hi'nty-p'inty (short for Hi, Inky Pinky)


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

I think that nick names are way common. 

Gabby: Ninny, Huh-ninny, Poo poo face, julie (pronounce the j as an h), Gab-cat, gabberz, poopy cat, turkey, treat, baby girl (yeah, there's a lot for her, she's our baby)

Simba: so far just poo poo face, he'll get more as he is here longer I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen has gained a bunch more nicknames in the past several months. Mah Sweet Kitta, Precious Tiger, Floofy Tail, Fuzzzy Belly (with 3 z's :lol: ), Terrible Cuteness, Hungry Tummy, Pretty Eyes, Mah Sweet Meow, Sweet Precious Little Hands, Watch Tiger, Ti-i-i-i-i-i-grrr, and that's only a few. :wink


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, yeah... I've heard that saying before about a child who has many nicknames being loved a lot, and I think it's really true, whether it be with humans or pets.

Human Kids: 
Tori - Weasel, Squeezle, TorTor, Jet's Mama (her cat is Jet), and Turkey... all said with very much affection and lots and lots of hugs!
Kara - Care, Bear, Tumbleweed, My Little Puffin, Spaz, and Monkey's Mama (Monkey is her cat)... again said with a lot of affection and hugs.

My nickname given to me by my girls: Oh Mighty Ancient One

Cats:
Silver (which we NEVER call her) - Fuzzy, Kitty, KiKi, Kikers, Her Royal Hiney, Chicken with Fur, Princess, Diva, Pretty Girl... etc.
Monkey - Monkers, MonkeyDogCatFishLizard (long story, won't go into it), MonkerMan, George (as in the Curious George varity)
Jet - JetBoy, Mr. Handsome, Mr. Floppems, OhMostHandsome, Big Boy, and Big Lump

Lizards:
Gizmo - Giz, Handsome Man, Chai Thunks (for thigh chunks, since he has big chunky thighs), Hunky Boy
Pooka - Pooka Belly, Little Girl
Chili - Chili Bean, Hot As a Tamale.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Awesome Nick names!

Kiki's

Kikito, Kiko, Kika, , Kikis, Meanie, Flea Thingy...  :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

doublemom said:


> Kara - ...My Little Puffin


I couldn't believe i when i read this! It sounds odd but me and my bf call each other 'love puffin'. I don't remember why, but *shrugs* for some reason it's like our special 'thing'


----------

